# DIY to Pressurized conversion..



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

last night i fired up my first of many DIY C02 bottles. This morning I saw the steady production of bubbles hitting my hagen ladder at a rate of about 1 bubble every 9 seconds. This should work fine for my 38 gal bowfront. I may throw in another bottle later if I dont see the results I want.

I like the DIY aspect of the hobby as it appeals to the DIYer in me, but I want to set up my 125 or 75 with pressurized C02. Setting up and changing out 3-4 bottles of yeast every 10 days to 2 weeks isnt very fun. I spoke briefly with Matt about where to get the cannisters. Where do you reccommend buying the regulators? What brand? Can you run more than one line per cannister?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

For a 125 and 75, DIY is far more trouble than it's worth. I really like the JBJ all-in-one regulators. It comes with a dual gauge regulator, electronic solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. My only gripe with this unit is that I think they use some kind of thread lock product on all the joints, so it is -very- hard (at least it was for me) to setup for multiple outputs. Matt sold/traded me an AquaMedic regulator (I can't remember which) that seems like it will work really well. It looks good and it seems like it would be much easier to run in a multiple outlet configuration. You can get dual gauge regulators onlines from beverage supply shops, avg. price is about $40 I think. From there, you just piece together the solenoids, needle valves, gang valves, etc. This approach may appeal to your DIY side.

JBJ CO 2 Regulator Solenoid w/ Bubble Counter: Aquarium Equipment and Supplies - Aqua Buys

Aqua Medic Co2 Regulator at Big Al's Online


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

What a perfect thread for me right now, I'm currently in the process of peicing together a pressurized system for my 75gallon, I've been running DIY for months and its really been wearing on me, 6-1gallon jugs changing 3 per week can be pretty tiresome. Anyway, I recently came across a dual gauge CO2 regulator made for a beer setup similar to what you would find on Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com. It appears to be in great shape so I'm putting together a clippard solenoid, jbj bubble counter, and a needle valve. I allready have a DIY reactor, but your right this project can really appeal to your DIY side.

I would recomend getting in contact with Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks for parts and tips if your going to put one together yourself. I would also recomend taking a look at Aquarium Supply Store for other parts and tanks, or even beveragefactory.com.

If your planning on putting one together yourself like this I'd really like to talk at one of the meetings although I may be done with mine by the January meeting. 

good luck!!!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll try and get my **it together this weekend and do a post about getting the parts and costs involved in putting my new CO2 set up together. For now, here's a picture of it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like some quality work Russ! Please get your **it together and get a thread posted. It would make a very nice article for the SWOAPE website once Erik gets it finished up


----------

